# autopress "q" button every x seconds.



## eNkee (Jan 24, 2010)

Hello everybody,

I would like to have some kidn of application that would press the "q" button every x seconds(the value could be even 0.001 for ex. or 60). I know almost nothing in programming, that's why I'm actually here. 

Also, I would like to have an app that would do the same, but in the same time the "Ctrl" being pressed, never let down.

thank you in advance ray:


----------



## eNkee (Jan 24, 2010)

anyone??:sigh:


----------



## Mikhalkov (Jan 23, 2009)

There is a very powerful program called AutoHotkey that can accomplish something like this. Once you download it, open up a notepad and type

```
Loop
{
Send, q
Sleep, amount of time(in milliseconds)
}
return
```
Save this as a .ahk file, open it up and it will run. You can also do this:

```
Loop
{
GetKeyState, state, ctrl
    if state = U  ; The key has been released, so break out of the loop.
        break

Send, q
Sleep, amount of time(in milliseconds)
}
return
```
to run this loop while holding down Ctrl. I haven't tested this so it may or may not work, but it has a very good tutorial and if you put some time into it, it can be a very powerful tool.


----------



## eNkee (Jan 24, 2010)

see, i tried it with AutoHotKey and AutoIt, but I need this to be done in Visual Basic...
thank you though ..


----------

